# Caption competition



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snapped this in Edinburgh last week. Must be worthy of some good comment?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gale force winds in Edinburgh


dave p


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Being from Glasgow my caption would be...

"Everyone in Edinburgh is a fat c**t!" .. :wink: 




As they say, there's more fun at a Glasgow funeral than an Edinburgh wedding.. :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh Ricster and you a newbie wash your mouth out! urgh the C word is awful!

Anyhoo how about ....

.... laid back am nearly horizontal?


Or

Waiting for a bus .... I think I have almost taken root!


Greenie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No Greenie, he just put one too many asterisks in the middle.

He meant to say "fat cat"!

Well, in my innocence that is what I believe!

How about

That Christchurch earthquake must have been massive to affect Glasgi!


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh Ricster and you a newbie wash your mouth out! urgh the C word is awful!


 

Sorry Greenie. Although I did star out some letters so perhaps your mind is assuming I meant the nasty 'C' word... 

Glasgow/Edinburgh rivalries are along the same lines as Manchester/Liverpool, Newcastle/Sunderland, etc.


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

pippin said:


> That Christchurch earthquake must have been massive to affect Glasgi!


Psst, it's Edinburgh...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Sorry Greenie. Although I did star out some letters so perhaps your mind is assuming I meant the nasty 'C' word...


No-one from Glasgow ever called a bloke from Edinburgh a Fat Cat, as you well know. 

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, for Glasgi substitute Scottishland!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Greenie can I apply for the photgraphers job for your next avatar


Dave p
The blokes just got off the bus from Ocean Terminal.

Getting his land legs back.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats one hell of a steep hill  

Greenie now you've pulled em up, keep em up 8O


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

theres summat de mahher wi glasgi cos its fallin over an doon


----------

